# Sign seen in Shaniko, Oregon



## tellner (Mar 25, 2008)

Shaniko is a little place, nearly a ghost town in Central Oregon. The last time I went through there the gas station/general store/post office had the following sign:



> Oregon allows concealed handguns
> Oregon allows assisted suicide
> Persons robbing this store will be assumed to have requested assistance.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 25, 2008)

I like it


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 25, 2008)

nice


----------



## Dave Leverich (Mar 26, 2008)

Tell me you took a picture!
What a great sign


----------



## agemechanic03 (Mar 27, 2008)

That's awesome! One day when I own my own home, I will prolly have that up as you go down the drive way...LOL


----------

